# What kind of plants are these?



## itsse03 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got some plant clippings and I received some misc random stuff I'm not sure what they are, so I'd like to identify the three.

For the first pic, I'd like to know the small leaf plant in the centre of the baby tear and s. repen.

The plant in the second photo looks very similar to the one in the third/fourth, but looks different enough that I don't think they are the same.

Third and fourth are the same plants. The third is some clippings I received I've been growing in a bowl, and the fourth photo is of the same plant in the tank at the LFS i got it from.

any help would be appreciated, thx!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

3rd and 4th photo are pearl weed, or hemianthus micranthemoides. Grows amazingly fast once it takes off.


----------



## itsse03 (Dec 29, 2015)

solarz said:


> 3rd and 4th photo are pearl weed, or hemianthus micranthemoides. Grows amazingly fast once it takes off.


awesome, thx!

Here's another photo of the 2nd plant in question.


----------

